# What's the size of your ignore list?



## eternal_noob (Feb 10, 2022)

Don't want to discuss whether ignoring people is useful or not, i am just curious if you do and how many.

You don't need to justify your vote, just select an option.
Votes are not public, so you can be honest. 
If you think i should't ask this, feel free to report the poll to a moderator to be closed.

Important: Remember the rules guys.


> The FreeBSD forums aim to build and maintain a friendly and co-operative user community. As such, you agree not to post any abusive, obscene, vulgar, slanderous, hateful, political, religious, threatening, sexually-orientated or otherwise divisive or combative material, or anything that may violate any applicable laws.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 10, 2022)

FreeBSD Forums

I imagined six people, which would have been _nice_, because a single click from someone could have reduced the count to five. Five would have been nicer, for the poll here.

_Best_ would be zero. I was surprised to find eight – six more than in June last year.


----------



## mark_j (Feb 10, 2022)

Someone has 21+.  They must like echo chambers...


----------



## covacat (Feb 10, 2022)

well, when the forums went down several weeks ago, it was my ignore list filling the swap


----------



## unitrunker (Feb 10, 2022)

Need to add one more choice:
"Can't see this poll because eternal_noob is on my ignore list."


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 10, 2022)

mark_j said:


> Someone has 21+.



My first thought was, it might be someone _pretending_ to have so long a list.


Second thought: 21+ is possible or likely, and –



mark_j said:


> They must like echo chambers...



– it does *not* create an echo chamber.

XenForo makes it *easy to view ignored content*. Wherever there's a hint that content is ignored (hidden), either:

*click* to view; or
don't click.
A single click; can not be easier. Not an echo chamber.


Yesterday:



grahamperrin said:


> I stumbled across some hidden content from a few months ago.



I do occasionally click, but for some types of people: clicks are rare. Once every few weeks, or months. Sometimes never.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 10, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> Don't want to discuss whether ignoring people is useful or not,



I do respect that wish. It's for each person to make a decision. 

mark_j I know that it was written with a smile, but with all due respect: portrayal as an echo chamber does not help a person to make a balanced decision. 

Not intended to put a damper or downer on discussion, just to set the record straight


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 10, 2022)

Oh, if you want to discuss, do it. But don't blame me for starting a flamewar afterwards.


----------



## tux2bsd (Feb 10, 2022)

me: 0

txrihexinrosgreron said he blocked me but he didn't, that was disappointing.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 10, 2022)

I think naming names is a guarantee for this thread to become a battlefield.


----------



## msplsh (Feb 10, 2022)

I block people for consistently having profoundly bad takes.  If their dark matter is exerting enough gravitational pull to materially affect a thread, I unhide them.


----------



## Profighost (Feb 10, 2022)

0 - I'm not revisiting forums giving write-permission to annoying morons just crapping into the internet - I had that a lot, don't need it anymore.
I've been a forum admin myself (long time ago) and I could write several pages about idiots, morons, brain-allergics and what not to do within a forum....
But I can tell you this two points:
1. It's neither easy nor fun to attend a forum that should be both open to anyone and useful (readable/not completely spammed)
2. This one is useful - otherwise you wouldn't see me here nor I wouldn't post.

But what I also can tell you by my experience:
Don't get involved too much, especially not on personal feelings.
Forums may easily entrap and one may mix up a forum with real life (I've been there myself) and one may run into the same situation as I did once or twice:
You'll trying to help, share your knowledge and what you get?
unthankfulness for running after and doing the homework for lazy sloths or - worse - wrangling about competence:
"I am the big boy here!! You know shit!!" *sigh*

Fact is very most are simple silly questions.
Take me for example: Most of the times I come here I go with a simple even primitive solution I could've get myself.
But sometimes I don't see the forest because of the trees and just need somebody to clean my glasses, only because I simply don't think of it in that very moment myself  (Thank you guys for all this help btw)

But for some poor people sadly a forum is not just to help others but for producing themselves.
And if such two quarrel each other taking it personally you'll quickly end up with endless threads leading off topic quickly, filling up with useless, unasked, unwanted, emotional crap and sometimes abusive language. Nobody needs that. Nobody gains any profit from it but anybody loses.

All one can do is not to get too involved and/or hope an admin will stop that - what also is not as easy as it's sound...especially not if both are active members with good knowledge.

The point is not to take it personally and not to overvalue it.
Most of the the time the reasons are simple misunderstandings, where in real life both would simply laugh about it.

On the one hand all we can do is just writing text - and most of us are not even native english speakers (like me, as you already mentioned.)
Even for most native speakers it's hard, nearly impossible to express themselves by text - especially not if it has to be as short as possible.
Nobody can really see, what you are feeling, while you are writing your text, even not with emotiocons (They originally were brought up to exactly to improve that - but they are still insufficient.)

On the other hand behind every nick/avatar is a real human being, who also may be misunderstood.

That does not mean a blocking list wouldn't make sense.
But in my experience they are also insufficient, because the morons regrow faster as you can block them.
For me it's more like a personal satisfaction, since nearly anybody ended up in a blocking list are never seen again anyway.
Their philosophie is "crap and go"
Can't do anything about it but clean up the crap


----------



## mer (Feb 10, 2022)

Good thing I cleared mine or I never would have seen this thread.


----------



## Friend Of Jolly Devil (Feb 10, 2022)

The problem with the internet is that everything* stays on it forever.  The quarrel that would be forgotten in real life in 5 minutes, can last almost forever. So it would be nice to have a feature to ignore certain past posts, not people, ignoring people** leads nowhere.

*Actually that's not entirely true. It stays t = 1/v time, where v is a true value of the content.

** Unless they are psychopats psychopaths.


----------



## mer (Feb 10, 2022)

Friend Of Jolly Devil said:


> psychopats


psychopaths


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 10, 2022)

Friend Of Jolly Devil said:


> ignoring people** leads nowhere.


My ignore list is very small. A reason to end up there is "spamming". It leads somewhere: The forum regains quality, e.g. in terms of readability. Well, if it wasn't for this weird bug in the "what's new" view, it would be a perfect solution.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 10, 2022)

Friend Of Jolly Devil said:


> … t = 1/v time, where v is a true value of the content. …



All content has value. 

Whether it's perceived to be positive or negative is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Friend Of Jolly Devil (Feb 10, 2022)

Zirias said:


> It leads somewhere: The forum regains quality, e.g. in terms of readability.


No, the forum stays the same, or is getting worse, you just refuse to see that. Spammers doesn't care about responses, and if you don't see bad things how can you (try to) change them for the better?



grahamperrin said:


> All content has value.



Yes, but it doesn't mean all content has equal value, otherwise everything would be worthless:
If contentX_value = contentY_value for all X,Y, then 
let contentZ_value = contentX_value+contentX_value, 
but contentZ_value = contentY_value,
2*contentX_value = contentY_value,
so 2*contentX_value = contentX_value, and this is true only when contentX_value = 0 = EveryOtherContent_value. QED


----------



## msplsh (Feb 10, 2022)

Friend Of Jolly Devil said:


> if you don't see bad things how can you (try to) change them for the better?


How exactly are you, the average user, going to change them for the better?  By responding to trolls and the willfully obtuse by creating what becomes perceptually more noise?  There's a lot of behavior on here that doesn't rise to the level of report/bannable offense.


----------



## Friend Of Jolly Devil (Feb 10, 2022)

msplsh said:


> How exactly are you, the average user, going to change them for the better?  By responding to trolls and the willfully obtuse by creating what becomes perceptually more noise?  There's a lot of behavior on here that doesn't rise to the level of report/bannable offense.


Not everyone behaves badly on purpose, so explaining what is wrong and why (not just "calling names") in such cases can help a lot. If you won't do that nothing's gonna change for the better, it can only get worse, I've seen it on a lot of forums.


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 10, 2022)

Friend Of Jolly Devil said:


> if you don't see bad things how can you (try to) change them for the better?


I don't.
I don't care.
I was "online-socialized" on usenet.
There was (mostly) no moderation.
The killfile was all you had. Just like in real life: refuse to interact with idiots.
It was good excercise.


----------



## _martin (Feb 10, 2022)

0. Sometimes some people do rub me the wrong way. But the problem is I don't know what state that person was in when he/she wrote it. I also don't know his/her personality, etc. I try to take that under consideration. In general I prefer face to face talk. I know, impossible here on the forums.  Next best thing is irc where I can at least talk interactively.

However, I do keep a mental list of people who asked a question and ignored my advice (share the output of the command, etc.) or ignored my questions all together. It happened few times that I knew the answer to a problem they were asking later and I just simply ignored it. Find your own solution I say..


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 10, 2022)

Rather than calling out here by name, it's better to just silently report them to the moderator who takes care of such issues.


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 10, 2022)

drhowarddrfine I don't think moderators would care about the spam problem I see with a specific account. I also don't think calling out the name will do any good. That's exactly what the "ignore" function was meant to solve


----------



## msplsh (Feb 10, 2022)

Friend Of Jolly Devil said:


> Not everyone behaves badly on purpose, so explaining what is wrong and why (not just "calling names") in such cases can help a lot. If you won't do that nothing's gonna change for the better, it can only get worse, I've seen it on a lot of forums.


In my experience, most people who are behaving badly do so because they can, there's no force causing them to change, and there aren't any consequences.


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 10, 2022)

msplsh said:


> most people who are behaving badly do so because they can


I can. I'm "behaving badly" sometimes.
My dear old uncle once taught me, when I was a kid: "first think, then speak".
That's IMHO a great maxime, and I won't stop calling out jerks disrespecting that.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 11, 2022)

_martin said:


> … In general I prefer face to face talk.



+1



_martin said:


> … Next best thing is irc where I can at least talk interactively.



Yes and no. 

Especially not where a person becomes impatient verging upon bullying, which happened to me once (years ago). Open source at its worst, that was.

Humour is sometimes as lost in IRC as it can be in a forum.



grahamperrin said:


> All content has value.





Friend Of Jolly Devil said:


> Yes, but it doesn't mean all content has equal value, otherwise everything would be worthless:
> If contentX_value = contentY_value for all X,Y, then …



I'm _fairly_ certain that the detailed formulae were humorous. The humour is not lost on me  but I can't be certain. 

For myself, I'll stick with the simplest possible :



grahamperrin said:


> positive or negative



– and for anyone who'd like a humorous take on my use of the _ignore_ feature, listen to Chris Morris in the third and fourth seconds 

THOTMIDWTSHF – if you're ignored, you're off the monitor


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 15, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> … nine.


With those kinds of numbers, you possibly want to look at setting up an allow list instead rather than a block list


----------



## msplsh (Feb 15, 2022)

kpedersen said:


> With those kinds of numbers


There's 25,000 accounts on here...


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 15, 2022)

msplsh said:


> There's 25,000 accounts on here...


Not to mention that I don't believe there is actually an allow list functionality.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 15, 2022)

FreeBSD Forums



msplsh said:


> There's 25,000 accounts on here...



Yeah, the vast majority of content is fine. I ignore `10/25,241 ≅` *0.036 percent* of members. We can't tell how many accounts are active (or active daily), but whatever the number, it's a _tiny_ percentage  – there's _much_ more good than bad.

Reddit

December 2016: users between 30–49 represented a significant chunk (40%)*†* of the Reddit audience. To any person who finds a significantly younger audience, and can not tolerate the youth: for your own benefit, spend time in a different subreddit.

June 2021: something like fifty-two million daily active users, ten people blocked by me:



grahamperrin said:


> Of the few people blocked at Reddit (a much larger place), I recognise only one name, I blocked him around a month ago for being unnecessarily disruptive (more towards other people, than towards me). It's hard to tell, with forgotten names, but I guess that three of the blocked people were /r/freebsd participants.



March 2022: my blocklist for /r/freebsd is one person. `1/25,109 ≅` *0.004 percent*. Again, we can't tell how many of the twenty-five thousand members are active, but the percentage blocked by me is _miniscule_ 


*†* <https://web.archive.org/web/2021091...phics-of-reddit-the-official-app-7e2e18b1e0e1>| <http://archive.today/ydJA5> | <https://medium.com/@sm_app_intel/the-user-demographics-of-reddit-the-official-app-7e2e18b1e0e1>


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 15, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> December 2016: users between 30–49 represented a significant chunk (40%)*†* of the Reddit audience.



That might be for all reddit but says nothing about individual subs. It also does not reflect on the quality of user nor does it say anything about active users..


----------



## msplsh (Feb 16, 2022)

Makes 20 seem small, too.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 16, 2022)

Twenty is not many, IMHO. Pros and cons of the ignore feature are, naturally, debatable but ultimately, it _is_ a feature, and people have a choice.

Codes of conduct aside, we have ideals such as these:










– intelligence _without EI_ can be less than welcoming.​


----------



## Hakaba (Feb 16, 2022)

If I hurt someone, I have to know it to be better in future.
As I apply this rule for others, I never ignore someone (maybe I am ignored and I do not know why, please tell me)
The only case for me to ignore one person is if, after explaining, this people ask me to ignore it.
That happened sometime when I was an online/forum player.


----------



## Friend Of Jolly Devil (Feb 16, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> I'm _fairly_ certain that the detailed formulae were humorous. The humour is not lost on me  but I can't be certain.


It all depends on how you define humour  It can be called a black/dark humour. The logic of it is irrefutable, so it's a reasoning "ad absurdum" - it means that our assumptions were wrong. We usually silently assume that everything can be judged by its "absolute value", while in reality there's no such thing, it is only a construct of our brains, and as such it is just a subjective property. The problem arises when people try to make/perceive it as an "objective" reality - in terms of absolute value. It gives a rise to:
1. Fascist-like views - nazism that claims Disabled/Gypsies/Jews/Poles/etc. are worthless; libertarianism that claims poor people are worthless, racialism that claims "black"/"white"/"yellow" people are worthless; etc.
2. Communistic-like views, that try to claim that everyone is equal, and effectively making all people worthless, as the true history of communism shows - but not many people (want to) know that communism killed more people than nazism, because it's "in such a good cause".
Because of all this, it's impossible to make all people believe in such false views without some sort of totalitarianism.
So what's the best thing we can do? Word "Equal" assumes an ability to give absolute value, so instead of saying "Everyone is equal" we should say "Everyone is equally important". If we all were rocket scientists we would all die from hunger. We need people with different skills, interests, abilities, point of views, etc. but we should give to all people a chance for education, because it increases their subjective "value", and it makes the world a better place (yes, even if not all want to educate themselves). Of course one should remember that education doesn't mean "forcing someone to have the same point of view as me", it is rather "show/explain to them consequences of their actions" 
So in terms of this forum, instead of ignoring people we should try to explain to "bad behaviourers" their wrongdoings (and be open to possibility that actually *we* may be the wrongdoers) because even if it won't work for the wrondoer someone else may learn from it.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 16, 2022)

Friend Of Jolly Devil said:


> … be open to possibility that actually *we* may be the wrongdoers …





"… some members will ignore me, which is fine…"



Friend Of Jolly Devil said:


> instead of ignoring people we should try to explain to "bad behaviourers" their wrongdoings



That's a nice _ideal_, I certainly did so more than once in the past. One topic was particularly memorable, I'll not draw attention to it.

_Realistically_, over time, I learnt that it's better for me to completely ignore some types of people. Off the monitor 

On extremely rare occasions I'll tell a person where to go before blocking. I did this once in 2021, once in 2019, I can't find any earlier record of me foffering direction.


----------



## rorgoroth (Feb 16, 2022)

Strange, I see many votes but no replies to this thread...


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 16, 2022)

Oh, so you're one of the guys with 21+


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 16, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> Oh, so you're one of the guys with 21+


Hah yeah agreed, I'm not sure why they would say that. This place is booming! 

I'll add my 2c then. I have 0 in my ignore list for two reasons:

I am not passionate enough about web stuff to configure / change the settings. Everything default is how I like it. Non-standard settings introduce bugs and the web is a buggy mess enough as it is 

I tend to suspect someone of being a little bit inadequate if they can't deal with a problem in any way other than playing in separate playgrounds. Spamming and bullying are removed by mods so anything else is simply a conflict of personality. Deal with this as you do in the real world. Did you come here to actually join the community (good and bad)? Or did you come here as a customer (to be entertained and indulged)?

That said, if you are neurodivergent and an ignore list is the only way for you to attempt to get involved in a large community, then absolutely go for it. The bit above is not relevant to you. Likewise there are other corner cases admittedly.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 17, 2022)

Friend Of Jolly Devil said:


> … The quarrel that would be forgotten in real life in 5 minutes, …





It's equally easy to forget minor and major _behavioural_ disagreements online, *no need to ignore or block*.

Like, I might remember keywords from the subject line of a topic where disagreements occurred, but (without looking back) I don't recall the details, and I have no wish to look back.



covacat said:


> well, when the forums went down several weeks ago, …



During that period, I gained unsolicited drive-by advice from a mysterious stranger. They divulged an alternate ID of someone in FreeBSD Forums whose behaviour was objectionable. At first, I didn't believe the stranger – I wondered whether it was intended to stir things up.*†* Cautiously, a few days later I browsed historic and more recent posts, I became 99% certain about the multiple IDs for a single person.



grahamperrin said:


> my blocklist for /r/freebsd is one person.



*The person misbehaving here was the person who I had blocked*, and forgotten, months earlier, in Reddit. 

When the Forums came up, I swiftly began ignoring the offender.

Thank you, mysterious stranger 


*† *Why choose the forum down-time for the drive-by? Were the two somehow connected? And so on, I became quietly paranoid about the drive-by and its timing, and the paranoia didn't end until a few days after the downtime ended.


----------



## msplsh (Feb 17, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> It's equally easy to forget minor and major _behavioural_ disagreements online, *no need to ignore or block*.


When I _don't_ forget and find myself saying "this again" then it's time.


----------



## rorgoroth (Feb 17, 2022)

kpedersen said:


> I am not passionate enough about web stuff to configure / change the settings.



Truth be told I actually have 0 too.
Apart from on some slow forums where I've blocked/ignored spammers I've never added users to such lists.

I don't really care for it also - I've had disagreements and fall-outs with people over the years but never felt the need. There is also the fact if it's a regular person, for example if I blocked you who I see commenting regularly, it would leave a hole in pages/conversations and I would find that far too annoying.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 17, 2022)

rorgoroth said:


> a hole



It's never annoying. 

If you want to see what was written: a single click. It can't be simpler. For example: 





– or: 





– and so on.


----------



## obsigna (Feb 17, 2022)

On invasion of Ukraine, it will become a tad longer by members of this Forums from Russia. Sorry guys, this is nothing personal, but in case your president decides to leave the modern, rule-based, developed world, by adopting cave man policies, then you will leave it together with him as well - at least from my sites. Also, I will utilize my sysutils/ipdbtools for Blocking access from Russia to our servers on invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 17, 2022)

You are delusional if you think that current conditions (pandemic, very weak ruble, negative public opinion on Syria business) are favoring any kind of open warfare. We are still not quite sure here if that Sputnik vaccine even works properly.


----------



## astyle (Feb 17, 2022)

Zirias said:


> My dear old uncle once taught me, when I was a kid: "first think, then speak".
> That's IMHO a great maxime, and I won't stop calling out jerks disrespecting that.


I completely agree with that maxim. Unfortunately, the Internet makes it way too easy to ignore that idea.

As for responding to this topic: I am way too lazy to set up an ignore list, just not motivated enough. It's bad enough that I've got a lot on my plate already (https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/poudriere-bulk-not-finding-updates-to-the-tree.83134/), now there's another thing to STILL set  up???  Give me a Rembrandt laptop, then I'll bother to THINK about it. DOING the setup of the ignore list is another matter entirely


----------



## obsigna (Feb 17, 2022)

shkhln said:


> You are delusional if you think that current conditions (pandemic, very weak ruble, negative public opinion on Syria business) are favoring any kind of open warfare. We are still not quite sure here if that Sputnik vaccine even works properly.


Note, I did not say that an invasion will happen.

As long as it does not, Russian citizens are very welcome to visit my sites. According to the Google search console for one of my sites, Russia is ranking by visits on #4 after 1. Germany, 2. US, 3. Brazil.

As long as it does not, I will happily continue to discuss with you and others from your great country any issues about FreeBSD here on the Forums, and some off-topics of my interest as well.

That said, a war in Europe would be a game changer in many respects. And everybody should be aware of this.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 17, 2022)

I'd prefer to keep world politics out of my thread.


----------



## astyle (Feb 17, 2022)

obsigna said:


> Note, I did not say that an invasion will happen.
> 
> As long as it does not, Russian citizens are very welcome to visit my sites. According to the Google search console for obsigna.com, Russia is ranking by visits on #4 after 1. Germany, 2. US, 3. Brazil.
> 
> ...


obsigna :  That kind of stuff can get you banned again.


----------



## obsigna (Feb 17, 2022)

astyle said:


> ... banned again.


???


----------



## astyle (Feb 18, 2022)

obsigna said:


> ???


Wanted to PM you the link to the post where you made the confession.


----------



## obsigna (Feb 18, 2022)

astyle, I was never banned on these forums. Whatever you found, you misunderstood it. All the time when reading the one or the other of your posts it is immediately clear to me that you assume too much and know too little.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 18, 2022)

Maybe unfortunate confusion about _ob…_ nicknames and an incident involving toxity from someone (not obsigna) who had multiple accounts.

@obnoxious (_deleted member 66267_) was warned before two accounts were banned.

<https://forums.freebsd.org/members/obnoxious.66158/> | <https://forums.freebsd.org/members/failure.66267/>

Take this as a plea for calm, and maybe an opportunity for apologies.


_Serendipity moves in a mysterious way,
 Her wonders to perform;
She plants her footsteps in the search,
 And rides upon the forum …_*†*

– through seeking the word _banned_ (to discover who was banned), I stumbled across some very pleasant sentiments. The sentiments were not what I sought, but they're very timely. I might quote them later.

*†* Apologies to @William Cowper for twisting his words.


----------



## Friend Of Jolly Devil (Feb 18, 2022)

kpedersen said:


> That said, if you are neurodivergent and an ignore list is the only way for you to attempt to get involved in a large community, then absolutely go for it.


If this was so simple... First, you would need to decide when to ignore people, so you need to create some sort of criterium, how to do that? The only alternative is to ignore everything from the beginning or wait until your brain farts. Second problem, ignoring leads only to a greater confusion later, and makes things even worse.


grahamperrin said:


> It's equally easy to forget minor and major _behavioural_ disagreements online, *no need to ignore or block*.


Not everyone can forget, and it can be devastating before everything reaches that stage.

As for this invasion thing, blocking all Russians is not a good idea. Not all Russians are psychopaths and sadists, by blocking them all you just help P**tin with reaching his goals. And without "useful idiots" from (all) other countries his politics criminal activity would be impossible, so you would need to block everyone. The greatest weapon is truth, so help with spreading it.

(And "not so serious" advice for Ukraine: you should "attack" some NATO countries, this way NATO would need to send its troops to your territory, and P. won't be able to attack you without attacking the NATO  )


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 18, 2022)

I can't stress it enough. Please don't post about politics. I don't want the thread to be closed.



> The FreeBSD forums aim to build and maintain a friendly and co-operative user community. As such, you agree *not to post any* abusive, obscene, vulgar, slanderous, hateful, *political*, religious, threatening, sexually-orientated or otherwise divisive or combative material, or anything that may violate any applicable laws.











						FreeBSD Forums Rules
					

This section contains general FreeBSD Forums rules which should be followed by all members in order to keep the quality of these forums on a high level.  Though many of the FreeBSD development members read this forum, we cannot always guarantee that we will get to your questions in a timely...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> Please don't post about politics. I don't want the thread to be closed.


I was about to post a warning. But yes, keep bringing politics to the table and this thread will get trashed.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 18, 2022)

I think this thread will eventually get trashed anyway. There is nothing to discuss other than declaring in vague or not so vague terms which groups of people each of us doesn't like.


----------



## Vull (Feb 18, 2022)

I ignore people by not paying attention to them. It's just like skimming through news articles. I don't need any software to do that, and I'm not going to vote in this trollish poll.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 18, 2022)

Vull said:


> I'm not going to vote in this trollish poll.


No trolling intended. I just want to assess the comunity i am part of.


----------



## astyle (Feb 18, 2022)

obsigna said:


> astyle, I was never banned on these forums. Whatever you found, you misunderstood it. All the time when reading the one or the other of your posts it is immediately clear to me that you assume too much and know too little.


Yeah. I guess let's leave it at that, live and learn.  Same thing can be said about anyone who gives a 'lazy' reaction.



Vull said:


> I ignore people by not paying attention to them. It's just like skimming through news articles. I don't need any software to do that


Yeah, but that takes some discipline. Putting in the effort to set up an ignore list is akin to shouting out loud 'I am gonna ignore you' to the offenders. I'd say, most of the time, it's really a mental thing, a.k.a. PEBKAC or Code 18 if someone is unable to ignore what's on the screen. Step away and have a beer, coffee, or even go for a walk outside.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 18, 2022)

astyle said:


> the effort to set up an ignore



A single click. Almost effortless.



astyle said:


> if someone is unable to ignore what's on the screen.



☑ Most people do have this ability.

The ignore feature is a complement. 



grahamperrin said:


> I stumbled across some very pleasant sentiments.





unitrunker said:


> One thing overlooked is the ignore feature. I think this a better feature than the dislike.



With or without a dislike button: I agree. *Better to ignore* than to overtly dislike. From a closed topic: 



> … Dislike has had problems on other forums. …





> … I've seen that one get abused too. … People would gang up …



With added emphasis (thanks reddy): 



> … potential for toxicity … The atmosphere is *very positive here*, and I think it's going to be toxic if people become worried of being voted down because of what they want to say. It's better to only give people the option to like (or thank), or say nothing. For are we really interested in building up negative energy? *With thanks only, the atmosphere is focused on contributing and trying to be helpful*, not on judging people, or politicizing discussions. …


----------



## Vull (Feb 18, 2022)

astyle said:


> Yeah. I guess let's leave it at that, live and learn.  Same thing can be said about anyone who gives a 'lazy' reaction.
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that takes some discipline. Putting in the effort to set up an ignore list is akin to shouting out loud 'I am gonna ignore you' to the offenders. I'd say, most of the time, it's really a mental thing, a.k.a. PEBKAC or Code 18 if someone is unable to ignore what's on the screen. Step away and have a beer, coffee, or even go for a walk outside.



I don''t know why I should have to bother to look up PEBKAC, code 18, or any of the other weird acronyms people have been throwing around lately.

I assert that a "What's the size of your ignore list?" poll is an obvious troll. I feel confident that any behavior so extreme that it would prompt me to block someone, would ultimately be handled by the moderators anyway. This ain't Facebook, and this ain't the Yahoo message boards of times long past. Yes, I'm an adult, yes, I have enough discipline to be responsible for my own behavior. I'm grown up enough that I'm not going to have a meltdown over some childish behavior which might be directed at me by some other member. Frankly, I've always liked this forum, but it ain't emotionally important to me like that.

Having said that, I'll admit that I've already fed this thread with two more posts than I should have, and two more posts than anybody should have. You quoted me, and I replied. I'm anonymous, just like most people here, and if that makes me just another troll, or a fish, then so be it. If anyone want to chalk up a point, and claim that I got caught in their net, I won't dispute it, but this is my last comment on this thread. I'm done with it.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 18, 2022)

For the benefit of other readers: _PEBKAC_ and _code 18_ are explained under <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_error#Acronyms_and_other_names>.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 18, 2022)

I think it's worth my while to add one to my ignore list. At least it would cut my scrolling time in half


----------



## unitrunker (Feb 19, 2022)

PEBKAC? That's almost as old as dee-ten-dee-eee (imagine working at an electronics parts store and customer asks you for one). I confess code-18 is new to me. Not many Quebecers (quebecois) here.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 30, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> March 2022: my blocklist for /r/freebsd is one person.



I now block two identities for the one person.

A day after the new identity began posting to Reddit, the rudeness was instantly recognisable. I have no time for it.



grahamperrin said:


> eight



Now thirteen fourteen


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 30, 2022)

My ignore lists are still empty.


----------



## tingo (Apr 30, 2022)

Mine too; my brain is still capable of filtering out stuff that I don't need to spend time on.


----------

